# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  Historiku i Tiranes

## INDRITI

1-Mbresa prej udhetarev, studjuesve dhe shkrimtareve te huaj dhe vendas mbi Tiranen.



Te flasesh per Tiranen  qytetin, fushat rreth tij, popullsine, arkitekturen e banesave, e cdo gje qe ka te beje me te  nuk eshte edhe aq e lehte.

Gjeja e pare qe te vjene nder mend eshte se po flet per nje qytet te themeluar ne shekullin e XVII-te dhe qe u shpall kryeqytet vetem ne shekullin e XX-te. A nuk eshte ky  paradoks? Tirana nje qytet I shekullit te XVII-te te shpallet kryeqytet, kur shume qytete te tjera si Apollonia, Durresi, Shkodra, Korca, Kruja, jane me te lashte se ai dhe I perkasin epokes para kristjane. E megjithate kjo nuk eshte forte e cuditshme se e tere historia e popullit shqiptar eshte e mbushur me paradokse.

Disa nga udhetaret, studjuesit, tregtaret, politikanet, konsujt qe e kane pare Tiranen, qe kane shkelur tokat rreth saj, qe kane prekur banesat e ketij qyteti, qe kane jetuar me ate popullsi, e qe kane qene mysafire te sofres tiranase, na kane lene ne kujtimet e tyre.

Une nuk isha I afte qe te shprehesha me mire se ata, prandaj ne vend te hyrjes se kesaj eseje, vendosa fjalet dhe kujtimet e tyre, te lena per kete qytet. Ja cthone ata:



·  Rruga per ne Tirane eshte e karrocueshme dhe e mire. Kjo eshte e vetmja rruge e mire qe kam pare qysh kur kalova ne token turke disa muaj me pare

Tirana (12.000 banore), duke patur nje rruge te mire per ne port, po shkon drejt lulezimit. Pazari ishte plote e perplote  me katundare me kostume te ndryshme nga  ata te Elbasanit. Tirana eshte themeluar me (rreth) 1600  nga nje bej I pasur, I cili ia vuri emrin ashtu per te perkujtuar nje ngadhenjim turk ne Teheran te Persise. Bejleret e sotem te Tiranes, Toptanasit, te cilet e quajne veten pasardhes te Topiajve te vjeter, jane shume te njohur..



EDITH DURHAM:Brenga e ballkanasve  fq 318-319 



·Tirana dhe fushat e saj me ben  nje pershtypje shume te kendshme..

Gjeja qe me habiti me shume qe qyteti, ne te cilin une pandehja se do te gjeja nje cerdhe te erret dhe te ndyre, porse e gjeta te paster, te bukur e te shtrire mbi nje fushe ujeshumte plot me kopshte dhe peme.Nder te gjitha rruget e qytetit ecnin ca vija te vogla uji qe lajne dhe pastrojne cdo ndyresire. Xhamite e pikturuara me ngjyra te ndryshme, te ndertuara ne nje stil te bukur dhe te rrethuara me plepa dhe selvi, kulla rokoko e hijshme e sahatit, te gjitha keto  me levizjen e gjalle te popullit qe ne dite te caktuara mbush tregun, duke pershkruar me qerre te shumta te terhequra prej buajsh  bashkohen ne nje pamje origjinale qe se kam pare askund tjeter ne Shqiperi. 

 THEODOR IPPEN:Shqiperia e vjeter fq   170



Ne me pake se tridhjetepese kilometra prej Durresit, arrijme ne kryeqytetin e shqiperise, ne Tirane, ku ndodhet nje nga mjediset unikale qe mund te gjenden, nga bukuria natyrore. Nje shoqerim I mendimeve ketu, mund te kujtoje shatervanin e Trevit ne Rome Duket sikur natyra e ka zgjedhur Tiranen per nje paraqitje te te gjithe tipareve te maleve, qe e rrethojne gjithandej qytetin. Keni aty edhe shkembin e cveshur, edhe kodrat e pyllezuara, majat me debore dhe cdo gje qe mund te perftoje perfytyrimi, me ngjyra dhe forma



 FAIK KONICA:Vepra fq 368 


H. Hekar, konsulli I Frances ne Shkoder, I terhequr nga disa ane te jashtme, me 1858 shkruante se:Tri ore nga Kruja ne mes te nje fushe te punuar ne menyre te shkelqyeshme, ne te cilen ndodhen ekonomi te shumta dhe te pasura bujqesore, eshte Tirana. Hyrja e Tiranes kur vjen nga Shkodra, eshte e kendshme; djathtas dhe majtas jane dy xhami te bukura te mbuluara me piktura te shkelqyera; pak me larte, nje kulle katrore ne te cilen eshte nje sahat. Rruget e saj te gjera nga cdo ane kane rrekera uji te rrjedhshme qe sjellin freski .Nga te gjitha qytetet e Shqiperise, Tirana eshte ai qe ka me teper nje karakter oriental, gje e lehte (kjo) per tu kuptuar kur dihet se me gjithe emrin e saj I cili ben te besosh per nje origjine te lashte  ky qytet, po tI besosh tradites (se vendit) qe themeluar para rreth 250-vjeteve



ZIJA SHKODRA:Qytetet shqiptare fq 375



·Studiuesi italian B.Pelegrini duke folur per qytetet shqiptare me 1905, e konsideronte Tiranen si nje qender agrarozejtare me banesa te mira.



ZIJA SHKODRA: Po aty . fq 375 



·Myderizi shkruan:Mirpo, nji gojedhane e vjeter e ruejtun edhe sot ne Bende, Malesi e Tiranes, tregon se ne fushe ku asht ngrefe qyteti I ri, andej pak ma poshte nga asht Kroi I Shengjines, ka qen dikur nje qytet I madh I quejtun Tirane ne te cilin Skenderbeu e kishte zakon te haje dreken, gjithe sa here I takonte te shkoje prej Kruje ne Petrele e viceversa

O. MYDERIZI:Tirana 1604-1937 fq 28

S.JASA dhe XH.MACI:Tirana doreshkrim fq 50

 Tirana eshte nje qytet, qender nenprefekture, ne prefekturen e Durresit te provinces se Shkodres, ne ShqiperiKa 17.000 fryme. Eshte nje qytet I bukur dhe terheqes, buze nje fushe te bukur e shume prodhuese, me rruge te gjera dhe te sheshta, me ujera rrjedhese dhe me nje pazar e treg te madh e te frekuentuar 



SAMI FRASHERI:Shqiperia dhe shqiptaret fq 183

----------


## INDRITI

TIRANA NE SHEKULLIN XIX DHE NE FILLIM TE SHKULLIT XX

Nga kronikat e udhetarit Evlija Celebi ne vitin 1662, kuptojme se Tirana po zhvillohej me shpejtesi. Pevec asaj pak popullsie qe ndodhej aty, qyteti filloi te popullohej nga banore perreth, dhe me vone, me te ardhur nga Kruja. Kjo ndodhi sepse qyteti shtrihej ne nje fushe te begate dhe ne nje pozite shume te favorshme gjeografike.

Per rreth 180-vjete, Tirana do te sundohej nga pasardhesit e familjes se themeluesit, me I shquari nder te cilet qe Ibrahim Pasha (nipi I Sulejman Pashes), I cili sundoi per disa dhjetvjecare gjate shekullit XVIII.[1]

Tokat pjellore, pozita e favorshme gjeografike, klima e mire, shtimi I popullsise ne menyre te ndjeshme, ben qe sunduesit perreth Fushe-Tiranes ta shihnin me lakmi kete qytet te ri dhe te mendonin se gjeja me e mire per ta ishte ta shtinin ne doren e tyre qytetin dhe rrethinat. Qyteti I ri qe rritej e zbukurohej cdo dite, terhoqi vemendjen e Kapllan Pashes se Krujes, Bushatllive te Shkodres dhe Ali pashe Tepelenes, sepse ndodhej ne kufi te pashalleqeve te medha. Keshtu, Tirana do te behej shkak lufte per 60 vjete, duke filluar nga mesi I gjysmes se dyte te shekullit XVIII.[2]   

Keshtu me njera tjetren  rivalizuan dy familjet e medha, ajo e Bargjineve dhe ajo e Toptaneve.



Pas vdekjes se Ahmet bej Bargjinit  ky ishte djali I Ibrahim Pashes  ngelen si trashegimtare te tij, djali Karaman beu dhe kater vajzat. Pas vdekjes se te jatit, Karaman beu u thirr nje dite si mik ne Kruje nga familja e Kapllan pashe Toptanit dhe prej andej nuk u kthye me gjalle. Tiranasit e qane pinjollin e fundit te familjes Bargjini dhe tashme syte u drejtuan nga vajzat.[3] 

Gjate kesaj kohe qyteti ishte rritur dhe zhvilluar ne fusha te ndryshme te jetes, por populli I Tiranes ishte I tronditur. Rreziku me I madh atyre u vinte prej deres se Toptaneve te Krujes, te cilet arriten te helmonin edhe pinjollin e fundit Bargjinas. Tani qyteti numeronte nje popullesi rreth dymbedhjet mije banore, dymije shtepi, katerqind e tetedhjete dyqane e punishte zejtarie.[4] 

Tashme synimi i Toptanasve ishte martesa e kater djemeve te tyre me kater vajzat e Ahmet bej Bargjinit, vetem keshtu ata do te arrinin te trashegonin cifligjet dhe pasurite e Baregjineve, qe tashme ishin denuar te vuanin duke mos pasur trashegimtare ne vije mashkullore. Endrra e Kapllan pashe Toptanit ishte bere realitet, djemte e tij trashegonin pothuajse te gjitha pronat e Bargjinasve, ai vet u zhvendos per te jetuar ne Tirane. Keshtu per rreth 70-vjete gjate shekullit XIX, qyteti u sundua nga Kapllan Pasha dhe pasardhesit e tijMe kete nuk u pajtua Haxhi Ethem beu, si sternip I Sulejman Pashes. Pas nje lufte qe zgjati jo pak, sundimi I Tiranes kaloi plotesishte tek Toptanet dhe kundershtaret e tyre ben paqe.[5] Gjate kesaj kohe qyteti ishte zmadhuar shume dhe ishte ndare ne gjashte lagje. Qytetaret mundoheshin qe te ndertonin dicka ne te mire te vetes apo qofte edhe te komunitetit. Ne 1834 u ngrit nje medrese dhe nje biblioteke me libra turqisht dhe arabisht, ndersa ne 1862 u ngrit postetelegrafi, ne 1856 u ngrit nje kishe katolike dhe ne 1873 nje ortodokse. Ne kete kohe sic shihet moren hov ndertimet komunitare, qe viheshin ne sherbim te popullsise. Me 1848 mbi Erzen u ngrit nje ure, prej familjes se pasur te Beshireve, edhe sot kjo ure mban po te jejtin emer. Edhe mbi lumin Lane u ngriten dy ura, ajo e Tabakeve dhe ajo e Terzive.[6] 



Sami Frasheri  thote se ne fund te shekullit XIX popullsia e Tiranes ishte rritur ne 17.000 banore.[7] 

Pervec te tjerave ne Tirane ishte hapur edhe nje dege e Bankes bujqesore Zirnaet Bankasi e Stambollit. Ne vitin 1901, konsulli freng Degrand, pervec pershkrimit qe I ben zhvillimit te qytetit te Tiranes nga ana urbanistike, ekonomike e shoqerore, duke e paraqitur si nje qytet me origjinalitet dhe me nje pejzazh te bukur, shenon se kishte nje popullsi prej rreth 25.000 banore.[8]



Keshtu nese mund te perllogarisim shume shkurte, sipas te dhenave, Tirana ne:



- 1830 sipas J.Mylerit (udhetarit austriak) kishte 13.000 banore

- ne fund te shekullit XIX sipas Sami Frasherit ajo arrin ne 17.000 banore

-dhe ne 1901, ne fillim te shekullit XX, popullsia arrin ne 25.000  banore, sipas konsullit freng Degrand.



Kjo ishte Tirana gjate shekullit te XIX dhe fillimit te shekullit XX- me ndryshimet politike, demografike, dhe arkitekturore.

----------


## INDRITI

Administrativisht Tirana ishte e lidhur me prefekturen e Durresit, te provinces se Shkodres ne Shqiperi.[9] 

Ne Tirane pervec administrates osmane sundonte edhe kasta e bejlereve Toptanas, emri I te cileve ishte me I degjuar se ai I autoriteteve pushtuese. Nga familja e madhe e Toptanasve u dallua shume Seremedin Seid Toptani, I cili qe ne rinine e tij perqafoi idealet kombetare te patrioteve te Rilindjes dhe u be nje veprimtar I shquar I kesaj levizje.[10] Ne vitet 1870-1871 Seid Toptanin e gjejme ne Stamboll, ku bashke edhe  me shume patriote te tjere te shquar si; K.Kristoforidhin, P.Vasen, J.Vreton, H.Tahsinin, I.Qemalin, S.Frasherin, etj, bejne perpjekje per te caktuar nje alfabet te perbashket per gjuhen shqipe dhe per te themeluar nje shoqeri kulturore shqiptare, qellimi I se ciles do te ishte ngritja e shkollave shqipe.[11]  

Shtepia e tij ne Tirane u be nje vater patriotizmi. Aty u strehuan shume rilindas te shquar, per tiu larguar presionit te autoriteteve turke. 

K. Kristoforidhi, duke ndenjur ne shtepine e tij ka dhene edhe mesime ne gjuhen shqipe.[12]

Seid Toptani ne vitin 1848, duke qene student ne Paris mori pjese edhe ne revolucionin francez te atij viti.[13] 



Ne 3 shtator 1903 nenkonsulli i Austro-Hungarise ne Durres, Dr.Kiatovski njofton se :Per te ndihmuar ne perhapjen e shkrimit shqip dhe ne perballimin e shpenzimeve, ne nje numer qendrash u krijuan shoqeri te vogla te fshehta te pajisura edhe me arkat e tyre.[14] 

Keto shoqeri u krijuan edhe ne Tirane dhe te pakten qe nga 28 Nentori I 1898, ne Tirane pati shkolle shqipe, megjithe pengesat dhe represionet e Perandorise Osmane.[15] 

Seid Toptani ka ndikuar ne formimin e Lidhjes se Prizerenit dhe ka qene antar I Komitetit te Stambollit. Ai eshte nje nga nenshkruesit e Memorandumit te Shqiptareve, paraqitur ministrit te jashtem te Austro-Hungarise, me date 20.06.1878, per mbrojtjen e te drjetave shqiptare ne Kongresin e Berlinit.ky eshte nje nga aktet kryesore diplomatike te Rilindjes Kombetare.[16] 

Nder djemte e Seidit, me shume u shqua Murat Toptani, I cili bashke me Ibrahim Dalliun, themeluan ne Tirane klubin Bashkimi, nje shoqeri kulturore, qe propogandonte pavaresine e Shqiperise prej Perandorise Osmane dhe mesimin e gjuhes shqipe neper shkolla.[17] 



Nje rilindas tjeter shume I shquar eshte edhe Hafiz Ibrahim Dalliu, I cili lindi ne nje familje atdhetare ne Tirane, me 1878. Pati mbaruar Medresene dhe kish ndjekur per dy vjete shkollen e larte ne Stamboll.

Ai eshte nga mesuesit e pare te gjuhes shqipe, nismetar dhe nje nga  pedagoget e pare ne Normalen e Elbasanit. Si atdhetare I flakte, I.Dalliu u perndoq dhe u burgos nga regjimi osman, por as torturat dhe as burgu nuk do ta detyronin te hiqte dore nga ceshtja kombetare, per te cilen nuk do te nguronte te merrte edhe pushken.[18] 

I moshuar I.Dalliu vazhdonte te jepte mesim ne Medresene e Tiranes, kur me 1947, u arrestua per agjitacion dhe propaganda. I cfilitur nga torturat hoxhiste, doli nga burgu me amnisti me 1949 dhe vdiq ne vitin 1952.[19] 



Kur me 23 korrik 1908, Komiteti Xhonturk shpalli Kushtetuten, ose Hyrijetin (Lirine, sic u njoh ne Shqiperi), si I gjithe populli shqiptar, ashtu edhe tiranasit e priten me gezim kete ngjarje, me shprese se kushtetuta do tu jepte te drejta kombetare te gjithe popujve te roberuar. Per te treguar gezimin e tij, populli tiranas u mblodh ne kuvend te Rrapi I Tabakeve, nje shesh plot me rrapa te medhjenj qe perdorej per kuvende popullore. Aty lidhi besen  per te forcuar solidaritetin politik dhe shoqeror ndermjet banoreve, ne dobi te atdheut[20]

----------


## Fatih

Urime  Indriti  je vertete per tu pasur zili per keto tema qe sjell.

----------


## Brari

A s'gjeten Tiranasit nje burr te ndershem tiranas e ta votojne per Kryetar Bashkie po shkojn e votojne nje kelish labi e kelish i mafies se Vlores sikurse eshte  edvin pederi.. e jo vetem aq por po ja falin edvinit dhe tokat e Toptanasve qe ti bej ai grataciela per sorrollopin e partise punes qe ja zgerlaqen Rilindasin Ibrahim Dalliun burgjeve..

pis milet..

Te shitur per nje tollon gjize dje e sot per nje buzqeshje te edvin Nano klosave te Terbacit..
Fryksa..e dallkauker..

----------


## qerosi

..indriti respekte....ja te pakten dime historine e kryeqytetit!  :i qetë:

----------


## BlueBaron

> A s'gjeten Tiranasit nje burr te ndershem tiranas e ta votojne per Kryetar Bashkie po shkojn e votojne nje kelish labi e kelish i mafies se Vlores sikurse eshte edvin pederi.. e jo vetem aq por po ja falin edvinit dhe tokat e Toptanasve qe ti bej ai grataciela per sorrollopin e partise punes qe ja zgerlaqen Rilindasin Ibrahim Dalliun burgjeve..
> 
> pis milet..
> 
> Te shitur per nje tollon gjize dje e sot per nje buzqeshje te edvin Nano klosave te Terbacit..
> Fryksa..e dallkauker..


... Brar, ne rradhe te pare Tirana nuk eshte vetem qytet i Tiranasve, por i gjithe shqiptareve pasi eshte kryeqytet i Shqiperise dhe Tiranc 100% te paster gjen shume rralle, dhe ka nga te gjitha krahinat e Shqiperise, pasi Tirancit e kane per tradite qe nuk ja mbyllin deren mysafirit ... 
... Persa i perket Ed Rames, ate e votuan si alternativen me te mire, pasi u velen me gjetjet qe i bente Berisha pa pike lidhje dhe kuptimi, duke filluar qe nga Kelmend 100% mafioz e i korruptuar deri ne rryl te fytit e deri tek Brojke bukuroshja qe nuk e donte me as partia vet, e duke vazhduar me Mustafaj e Ngjele cullufen ...
... Sa per klysha komunistash vetem Brojka ben perjashtim se te tjeret jane klysha e sterklysha komunistash e klysha sigurimsash ...
... Keshtu duke pare midis alternativave komuniste-sigurimse e kurvaro-pederaste vendosen per here te pare per Ed Rromen, pasi ishte surrat i ri, per here te dyte vendosen se kishte punuar pak per qytetin dhe se kishte perballe nje medioker si Ngjela ...
... Sa per fryksa Brar, s'besoj se kam njoft nei Tironc fryks deri sot, ai qe te ka lone ty pershtypjen e fryksit, t'u ka heq per Tironc, pasi shumica kshu hiqen, sidomos kto Tironcat e 10-vjeçarit te fundit qe e kane emrin B*o*rdhi dhe e kane shpine te *O*li Demi ...

... respekte Brar ...

----------


## BlueBaron

... Nje pjese e rendesishme e qytetit te Tiranes eshte dhe skuadra e saj e futbollit "SK TIrana" ...
Më 16 gusht 1920, atdhetari P. Nika, së bashku me zotërinjtë e nderuar A. Erebara, P. Jakova, A. Hoxha, A. Koja, P. Berisha, A. Zajmi, H. Fortuzi, B. Pazari, L. Berisha, S. Frashëri, H. Alizoti, A. Gjitomi e V. Fekeçi formuan Shoqërinë Sportive "Agimi". Parësore në këtë shoqëri ishte loja e futbollit, ndaj, që në tetorin e po atij viti, skuadra e saj zhvilloi ndeshjen e parë me "Juventusin" e Shkodrës. Në vitin 1925 u zgjodh Këshilli Drejtues i Shoqërisë "Agimi", i përbërë prej zotërinjve A. Zajmi, S. Stërmasi, B. Toptani, I. Gjinali e A. Koja. Gjatë këtij viti u zhvillua edhe takimi i parë ndërkombëtar me "Cernagorec" të Cetinës. Me nismën dhe këmbënguljen e zotërinjve S. Stërmasi, A. Erebara, A. Zajmi e A. Koja, "Agimi" në vitin 1927 mori emrin Sportklub Tirana.
Gjatë periudhës 1927-30, S.K. Tirana zhvilloi shumë ndeshje miqësore brenda vendit. Sipari i kampionateve kombëtarë të futbollit në Shqipëri u ngrit më 6 prill 1930. Në fund të këtij kapionati bardheblutë u renditën në kryë të klasifikimit duke u shpallur kështu kampionët e parë shqiptarë. Të njëjtin rezultat arriti S.K. Tirana në 6 prej 7 kampionateve të paraluftës së Dytë Botërore, duke dominuar bindshëm skenën e futbollit shqiptar. Ai ishte i pari ekip shqiptar që futi për herë të parë në drejtim rolin fiks të trainerit, si dhe i pari ekip shqiptar që tërhoqi pranë tij një trainer të huaj, hungarezin Samo Singer më 1934.
Kampionatet e pasluftës, S.K. Tirana i filloi mirë, duke u renditur i dyti në atë të vitit 1945, pas humbjes në finale prej Vllaznisë së Shkodrës. Por shpejt ai do të binte pre e regjimit komunist të instaluar në Shqipëri. Në fillim të marsit 1946, në kinema "Nacional" të Tiranës, direktivat nga lart do t'i ndërronin emrin nga S.K. Tirana në "17 Nëntori", për t'i mohuar atij traditën. 10-vjeçari që pasoi kaloi në të njëjtën atmosferë mbytëse, që u bë akoma më e rënduar me lindjen e dy të privilegjuarave të sistemit, nën shembullin e simotrave të tyre në Bashkim Sovjetik e vendet e Europës Lindore: "Partizani" (skuadër e Ministrisë së Mbrojtjes) e "Dinamo" (skuadër e Ministrisë së Punëve të Brendshme). Dhjetëra lojtarë të talentuar të Tiranës u "rrëmbyen" në vite prej këtyre kuçedrave të sportit shqiptar. Si pasojë e gjithë këtyre, gjysma e parë e këtij dhjetvjeçari (1947-57) u karakterizua nga luhatje të mëdha në ecurinë e Tiranës. Diametralisht e kundërt qe paraqitja në gjysmën e dytë të tij: një paraqitje e denjë dhe e qëndrueshme, falë stabilizimit të formacionit.
Në vitet 1958-64, Tirana vazhdoi të përfaqësohej denjësisht e renditja në kampionate luhatej rreth vendit të tretë. Por këto vite nuk ishin veçse preludi i asaj që përgatitej: rikthimi i Tiranës në lavdinë e paraluftës, nën drejtimin e të paharruarit Lym (Myslym) Alla. Në kampionatin e 22-të kombëtar, Tirana shpallet Kampion pas 28 vjet "agjërimi". Këtë sukses ajo e përsërit edhe një vit më vonë, por gjeneralëve të Partizanit e xhelatëve të Dinamos kjo ju duk një sfidë e hapur: Tirana u përjashtua nga kampionati i sezonit 1966-67 ndërkohë që kishte siguruar titullin tre javë para përfundimit, titull që nuk mund t'i kalonte askujt tjetër përveçse Dinamos. Megjithë këto makinacione e padrejtësi të papara kundër saj, Tirana arriti të shpallej kapione edhe dy vite të tjerë rresht, duke demostruar një epërsi të plotë mbi të gjithë kundershtarët (1968 vetëm 2 humbje, 1969-70 vetëm 1 humbje).
10-vjeçari 1971-80 u karakterizua nga luhatje të mëdha në ecurinë ë Tiranës, me renditje në kampionat që shkonin nga vendi i dytë në atë të trembëdhjetë e fitoren e dy Kupave të Republikës. Ndërrimi i menjëhershëm i një brezi të tërë lojtarësh mbylli kështu një cikël të sukseshëm për Tiranën. Por agjërimi kësaj radhe nuk do të zgjaste shumë. Në sezonin 1981-82 Tirana rishpallet kampione, duke përsëritur këtë sukses edhe 3 herë të tjera gjatë 10-vjeçarit 1981-90, krahas fitores së 3 Kupave te Shqipërisë. Gjatë këtyrë viteve Tirana arriti suksese edhe në Kupat e Europës, dhe lojtarët e saj përbënin bazën e përfaqësueses më të suksesshme që Shqipëria ka patur.
Në vitet 1991-95 Tirana (që në gusht 1991 rimori emrin e saj të vërtetë), ashtu si e gjithë shoqëria e sporti shqiptar, përjetoi një periudhë tranzicioni e luhatjesh, të karakterizuar nga largimi i pothuajse të gjithë lojtarëvë jashtë vendit. Por Tirana nuk duron të jetë për shumë kohë larg vendeve të nderit. Kështu më 1995 ajo u rishpall kampion 5 javë para përfundimit të kampionatit e arriti të grumbullojë plot 12 pikë diferencë nga vendi i dytë. Por tanimë bëhet fjalë jo për histori, por për të tashmen që të gjithë e njohim. Tirana vazhdon të dominojë skenën e futbollit shqiptare e t'u dhurojë emocione e gëzim tifozave të saj të përjetshëm, atyre që ndjehen tironas e që mendojnë se bardheblu nuk është thjesh një pasion, por një fe, nje besim.

----------


## manoklla

Skutho, e nolt ajo 'bordhi' plako  :pa dhembe:  . E kom nigju edhe una kte barcaletin. Oli Demi, hahaha. Hallall plako se qeke dhe tifoz i tirones. Vetem ce do qe ate presidentin e kena b***zi. Hajt mo. 

Mos u merr me brarin (po nuk e pate replikimin me te per gallate sice kom una), se ai eshte i smur nga smundja e antikomunizmit, si ai demi kur shef ngjyren e kuqe. Se di brari se tironsat e puro jone injoronta komplet dhe hajn akoma buke e gjiz e qep.

Si i lind ne tiron me ngeli pak qefi qe historia qytetit tim qeka kaq bajate, hamam ktu e ca banja atje. Ka lezet durrsi me histori antike, ka amfiteater dhe statuja  te lashtesise, jo si ne, mburrena me pazar katunaresh. Hajt mo. Shyqyr qe kena tironen e re dhe bllokun.

----------


## Fatih

Manokell ti edhe brari boll na e perzite temen me politike e racizem, te pelqeu te shkruash dicka te hajrit shkruaje ste pelqeu mbathje jashte pa e perplasur deren.
Na merzitet me keto kudo politike e racizem, shkoni diskutoni atje ku eshte tema per keto.

Besoj se do me kuptosh Braro.

----------


## Pasiqe

Po mire, ti kujton se ke ndonje gje te perbashket me Durresin e vjeter? Kush te tha ty qe je pasardhes i Durresit te lashte? Durresi eshte shkaterruar e plackitur me qindra here. Ndoshta ti je pikerisht bastardi i atyre qe e shkaterruan, prandaj mund te mos kesh asnjefare merite qe te quhesh krenar per lashtesine e qytetit.

----------


## BlueBaron

*... Toptanasit të ardhurit në Tiranën e 1800-ës ...*

_Eshtë ruajtur me kujdes dhe është shpallur "monument kulture". Ndodhet në afërsi të Xhamisë së Vjetër, apo vendit ku sot ngrihet monumenti i "Partizanit të panjohur". Varri i Kapllan Pashës, varr monumental, është një ndër objektet shekullore në kryeqytet. Ai u ndërtua pas vitit 1816, kur Toptanasi vdiq i helmuar._


*Historia*

Në fillim të viteve 1800, pra shekullin e fundit të sundimit turk në Shqipëri, Tirana kishte nisur të zmadhohej. Tregtia u shtua e, si pasojë, u krijua një shtresë e pasur tregtarësh e pronarësh që kërkonin të kishin në dorë pushtetin. Tiranasit më të fuqishëm thithën vëmendjen e shumë bejlerëve nga qytete të ndryshme të vendit. Ahmed Pasha kishte katër vajza. Për ato duheshin dhëndurë që të qenë dakord edhe të mbronin interesat e qytetit. Shkuesia e parë u bë nga gjyshi i vajzave, Ibrahim Pashë Bushati, i cili e martoi mbesën më të madhe me Sulejman Bej Peqinin. Paria nuk ishte dakord me këtë martesë dhe sajoi një reng për dhëndrin. Sulejman Bej Peqini vjen si kollovar në shtëpinë e vjehrrit e, mbasi darkon, vendos të kthehet në dhomë ku e priste e shoqja, por 4 tiranas të armatosur i dalin përpara dhe e kërcënojnë, duke bërë që dhëndri të ikë menjëherë të nesërmen e duke hequr dorë kështu nga martesa. Gjyshi i vajzave, që ishte edhe shkesi, u fye së tepërmi nga prishja e kësaj martese dhe vendosi të lajë me gjak turpin, ndaj bashkë me trimat iu drejtua Tiranës. Por, gjatë qëndrimit të tij në Laprakë, Bushatlliu, sipas shënimeve të asaj kohe, vdiq nga një mizë kali që i hyri në vesh. 


*Toptanasit*

Për vajzat duhej gjetur tashmë një krushqi e fortë, e kjo për arsye edhe të çarjes me Bushatllinjtë. Në këtë kohë Toptanasit e Krujës jo vetëm që ishin të fortë, por kishin edhe armiqësi me bejlerët e Shkodrës. Kapllan Pasha kërkoi që 4 djemtë e tij të martoheshin me 4 vajzat e Ahmed Pashës, ndërsa, përsa i përkiste sundimit, ai premtoi se nuk do të përzihej, madje pranoi si kusht të jetonte në Krujë e jo në Tiranë. Krushqia e madhe u bë. Katër djemtë e Kapllan Pashës erdhën kollovarë në Tiranë. Pak kohë pas dasmës erdhi në Tiranë edhe Kapllani, babai i djemve. Në një marrëveshje me Ali Pashanë, Kapllan Pasha i premtoi që Tiranën ta fuste brenda territorit të Ali Pashë Tepelenës. Pas ekzekutimit të personave që paraqisnin rrezik për të, Kapllan Pasha mbeti sundues i Krujës dhe Tiranës. Qendra e nënprefekturës së Krujës u vendos në Tiranë. Politikisht kryeqyteti u forcua së tepërmi, por drejtimi i Kapllan Pashës nuk vazhdoi gjatë. Më 1816 ai vdes i helmuar prej një njeriu të Ibrahim Bej Kavajës. Edhe sot varri i Kapllan Pashës ruhet nga shteti për vlerat muzeore e historike të tij.

----------


## INDRITI

Ju pershendes perzemersisht qe te gjitheve dhe ju uroj nje dite sa me te kendeshme.

Vecanerisht dua te pershendes sukthine vogel e cili e ka zbukuruar temen me shkrimet qe ka sjelle.  :Lulja3:

----------


## INDRITI

Fakulteti i Shkencave Natyrore eshte qendra kryesore per pregatitjen e specialisteve te larte ne matematike, ne fizike, ne kimi, ne biologji, ne informatike dhe ne farmaci si dhe nje nga institucionet me kryesore te vendit per pregatitjen e mesuesve per shkollat e mesme ne keto disiplina.    

Fakulteti eshte krijuar me themelimin e Universitetit te Tiranes me 1957 mbi bazen e degeve te matematike-fizikes dhe te biologji-kimise te Institutit te Larte Pedagogjik te Tiranes si dhe te disa katedrave dhe sektoreve te Institutit te Shkencave dhe te Institutit Politeknik.

Fakulteti e filloi aktivitetin me pergatitjen e studenteve per kater diploma (4 deget: matematike, fizike, biologji-kimi, kimi industriale). Dy profile te reja u shtuan ne vitet '60 ; profili 5-vjecar ne fizike (1965) dhe profili 5-vjecar ne matematike (1966) dhe me pas profili 5-vjecar ne biologji (1984). Prane fakultetit kryejne aktivitetin e tyre edhe dy qendra studimore: Kopshti Botanik dhe Muzeu i Shkencave Natyrore si dhe tri Qendra Kualifikimi te Mesuesve: njera per mesuesit e matematikes, tjetra per mesuesit e fizikes dhe e treta per mesuesit e biologjise dhe kimise.

Fakulteti i shkencave natyrore drejtohet nga: Dekani i Fakultetit i zgjedhur per tre vjet nga Keshilli i Fakultetit. Keshilli i Fakultetit i zgjedhur per tre vjet nga bashkesia e personelit dhe e studenteve.

----------


## INDRITI

Qeveria e Vlores e porsazgjedhur, me 4 Dhjetor 1912, ngarkoi me detyre Ministrine e Brendshme per organizimin dhe funksionimin e forcave te rendit. Keshtu brenda pak ditesh (dhjetor 1912) ajo krijoi nje Fuqi Civile, nje pjese te se ciles i ngarkoi detyra ne rolin e Policise, per ruajtjen e ligjshmerise dhe zbulimin e shtypjen e krimineleve, ndersa pjesen tjeter e angazhoi per krijimin e xhandarmerise. 



Ndersa afro pas nje muaji e gjysem te ekzistences se saj, Qeveria e Perkohshme e Vlores, me 13 Janar 1913, mori Vendimin per Krijimin e Forcave te Rendit (Policise dhe Xhandarmerise). Fill pas ketij Vendimi, ne territoret qe ishin nen kontrollin e kesaj qeverie filluan masat per organizimin e zyrave te policise dhe batalioneve te xhandarmerise. 



Me 3 Qershor 1913 u vu ne funksionim Rregullorja e Qeverise se Vlores mbi formimin e Milicise Shqiptare. Po ne kete kohe, u vendos per here te pare uniforma kombetare e xhandarmerise dhe policise. Ndersa, me 20 Dhjetor 1913, doli Dekreti i Qeverise se Vlores mbi Formimin e Xhandarmerise Shqiptare ne krahinat e jugut. 

Gjate Luftes se Pare Boterore, strukturat e policise dhe xhandarmerise kombetare u coptuan dhe u profiluan sipas modeleve te forcave pushtuese (austro-hungareze, franceze, italiane, etj). 

Ne Shtator 1919, qeveria e Durresit formoi Policine e Pergjithshme dhe Drejtorine e Pergjithshme te Qetesise Publike. 

Pas Kongresit te Lushnjes (1920-1924), pati organizime dhe zhvillime te reja ne fushen e policise. Ne Tetor 1920 u miratua organika e re e Policise se Pergjithshme. Ne funksion te kompletimit organik te policise doli Rregullorja per kushtet kryesore per komisare, n/komisare e police. U krijuan per here te pare stacionet e policise dhe xhandarmerise. Nje moment te rendesishem ne Historine e Policise perben edhe hartimi i Rregullores mbi Detyrat e Policise, ne Shkurt 1921. 



Pas Revolucionit te Qershorit, qeveria e Nolit morri disa masa per organizimin e policise. Ne Gusht 1924 doli qarkorja Per organizimin e konkursit te personelit te Policise, ndersa ne Shtator te po atij viti, hyri ne fuqi Vendimi i Komisionit Qendror te Ministrise Mbi organizimin e personelit te Policise. Ne kete kohe krijohet per here te pare sherbimi i dedektiveve te policise. 



Periudha 1925-1938, karakterizohet nga zhvillimi bashkekohor i policise dhe xhandarmerise. Futen elemente moderne perendimore ne fushen e strukturave dhe legjislacionit te policise dhe xhandarmerise. 



Me ndihmen e misionit te eksperteve angleze ne Shqiperi, u krijuan per here te pare disa lloje policish si: Policia Bashkiake (1928), Policia Rurale (1929), Policia Kufitare (1930), Policia e Sigurimit Publik (1938), Roja Mbreterore e Kufirit (1939), Xhandarmeria Qytetese (me atributet e policise urbane) etj. 



Pas pushtimit te vendit nga  Italia Fashiste, nje pjese te forcave te armatosura shqiptare te Mbretit Zog, pushtuesi i mobilizoi ne ushtrine e tij. Strukturat e regjimit te Zogut, ato te ruajtjes se rendit u shperndane, u prish policia dhe xhandarmeria dhe ne vend te ketyre u krijua karabinjeria, policia dhe milicia, sipas organizimit fashist.



Policine e drejtonte Kuestori, ku si rregull ishte italian, ndersa N/Kuestori ishte shqiptar. Kuestura ka  qene me ndertese ne rrugen e " Barrikadave ", aty ku ndodhet sot  ndertesa e Prokurorise se Pergjitheshme.



Karabinjeria kishte detyra te zbulimit me karakter politike, por merrej gjithashtu edhe me zbulimin  e krimeve ordinere. Komanda e Karabinjerise e ka patur seline ne rrugen " Kongresi Permetit " ish godina e vjeter e Gjykates se Rrethit  Tirane. 



Ne Korrik te vitit 1943 karabinjerise ju ndryshua ky emertim dhe ajo mori emri " Xhandarmeri Shqiptare ".



Milicia Fashiste ne kete periudhe nuk kryente detyra te rendit por merrej me ndjekje dhe shtypjen e demostratave ose kryente operacione ndeshkimore kunder forcave partizane. Milicia Fashiste qendren ne Tirane e kishte tek  ndertesa ku ndodhet Shkolla e "Kuqe".


Ne Tirane ne muajin shtator 1944 u krijua nje strukture qe quhej "Batalioni disiplines " i perbere nga pjestare te forcave partizane te Brigades I, IV dhe te V-te. Keto kane qene embrionet e para te policise. Detyrat kryesore te tyre ishin ruajtja e rendit ne teritoret ku ishin te  dislokuar, ruanin rendin dhe qetesine ne zonat e çliruara ne fshatrat ne afersi te Tiranes, kontrollonin levizjet e dyshimta, si dhe ushtronte kontroll mbi perdorimin e pasurise se konfiskuar etj.


Me urdher te Komandes se Pergjithshme te Ushtrise Nacionalçlirimtare, u organizuan forcat e mbrojtjes se popullit, te cilet do te merreshin edhe me sherbimin e sigurimit publik te qyteteve, te zyrave, depove me rendesi, sigurimi i burgjeve, ndjekja dhe arrestimi i krimineleve te luftes si dhe sigurimin e rendit dhe te qetesise.



Organizimi dhe fuksionimi i policise popullore u be ne pershtatje me kerkesat qe shtronte periudha  e organizimit dhe forcimit te shtetit. Policia organizohej dhe dislokohej simbas ndarjes administrative ne prefektura, nenprefektura dhe lokalitete. 



SipasVendimit Nr. 369   date 17.11.1944     te   Kryesise Keshillit Pergjithshem Nacionalçlirimtar te Beratit, mbi ndarjen administrative, organet e pushtetit ne Qarkun e Tiranes kishin 7-te nenprefektura e konkretisht: 

·        N/Prefektura e   Qendres 

·        N/Prefektura e   Petreles 

·        N/Prefektura e   Qaf Molles 

·        N/Prefektura e   Valiasit 

·        N/Prefektura e   Krujes 

·        N/Prefektura e   Milotit 

·        N/Prefektura e   Burrelit

Pas çlirimit te vendit ne vartesi te Komiteteve Ekzekutive u krijuan seksionet e Puneve te Brendshme qe kryenin sherbime per ruajtjen e rendit dhe te qetesise ne qytet dhe qe me vone u emertua policia popullore. Ne muajin mars  deri me 14 maj 1945 perfundoi organizimi i policise . Data 14  Maj 1945 eshte perkujtuar si  data e krijimit te Policise Popullore.



Me 30 shtator 1945 u be rregjistrimi i pergjithshem i popullsise ne te gjithe vendin. Sipas ketij rregjistrimi, popullsia e Tiranes ne ate kohe ishte 103 009 banore, nga te cilet 59 950 ne qytetin e Tiranes dhe 43 059 ne fshatra.



Ne Qarkoren Nr. 203/151 date 6.08.1945   urdherohej   qe Prefektura e Tiranes te ( mobilizonte ) rekrutonte per here te pare ne policine popullore 100 veta.

  Kandidatet duhet te plotesonin  keto kushte :



· Te ishin te moshes 25-26 vjeç

· Me arsim fillor ( ose autodidakt )

· Te zgjuar e me te kaluar te ndershme

· Fizikisht te afte, etj.


  Nga viti 1945 - 1948 ne drejtim te policise se Tiranes kane qene: 

1.Drejtor i Policise se Qarkut             Idriz          Tahiri 

2.Shefi i Policise  se   Qarkut             Mehmet    Karafili 

3.Komandat i Batalonit Special          Shim         Kolli. 

Efektivi i policise te Qarkut te Tiranes ne vitin 1945 ishte 221 persona, ndersa ne vitin 1947 organika arriti ne 230 persona, nga te cilet 79 ishin oficer ndersa pjesa tjeter ishte trupe policie.

Ne vitin 1946 u miratua uniforma e pare e  rregullt e policise ishte me ngjyre kafe. Gradat per kuadrin e policise mbaheshin ne baze te funksionit qe kishte sejcili dhe viheshin ne spaleta dhe konkretisht :

-Drejtori i Policise se Qarkut dhe Shefi midis spaletes kishte tre vija te kuqe. 

-Drejtori Policise Rrethit Qendres, kishte dy vija te kuqe.

-Kuadrot e tjere te sektoreve te ndryshem shumica nuk kishin grada, por si shenje dalluese mbanin rripin e oficerit krahqafe.

-Nenoficeri gradat i kishte simbas shkalles, me tre, dy dhe nje vije ne forme V-je.

Me ligjin Nr.371 date 09.12.1946 policia si force e armatosur u inkludua ne fuqine mbrojtese te vendit. Me dekret te Presidiumit te Kuvendit Popullor date 6.11.1947 qe bene fjale " Mbi ndarjen e re administrative " Tirana u nda nga rrethi i Krujes dhe i Burrelit. Me dekretin e Presidiumit te Kuvendit Popullor me Nr.684 date 19.03.1949 mbeten 3 rrethe autonome, keshtu qe u krijua ne pershtatje me to Dega e Puneve te Brendshme Tiranes, Krujes dhe e Burrelit. Deget e Puneve te Brendshme te ketyre rretheve vareshin direkt nga Ministria e Puneve te Brendshme. Ndertesa e Deges se Puneve te Brendshme per Tiranen ka qene ne rrugen e Dibres tek " Selvija ".

Ne vitin 1949 Shefi i Policise ishte ne te njejten kohe edhe Zv.kryetari i Deges Punve te Brendshme. Ish Seksionet e Puneve te Brendshme te Rajoneve te Tiranes, me organizimin e ri mbeten Rajone Policie. Kete vit kemi edhe nje strukture te re ne polici, sektori Operativ i Zhdukjes se Krimeve, Operativ si dhe Sektori i Hetuesise. Pra viti 1949 eshte viti i krijimit te Rajoneve te Policise ne qytetin e Tiranes.

Per shkak te rritjes numerike te efektivit te tij, funksioneve dhe detyrave ne  vitin 1956 filloi ndertimi i i Drejtorise se Puneve te Brendshme te Tiranes, ne rrugen " Sami Frasheri ", ku ndodhet aktualisht Drejtoria e Policise se Qarkut Tirane.

 Disa nga kuadrot kryesore te policise se Tiranes per vitin 1949 - 1955 kane qene :

·Beqir  Radhima      Shef Policie                       Viti  1949 - 1951

·Riza    Lubonja          -  "  -                              Viti  1951 - 1960

·Fadil      Cuci               -   "  -                            Viti 1952 - 1953

·Qamil    Mane             -   "  -                             Viti 1953 - 1954

·Mane    Servani         Zv.Shef Policie                 Viti 1949 - 1950

·Janaq   Lila                 -  "  -                              Viti 1950 - 1955

·Kasem  Kaci               -  "  -                               Viti 1952 - 1953

·Abedin  Elmazi      Shefi i Policise se Tiranes     Viti 1966 - 1970 

·Arqile   Toska        Shefi Policise Rajonit 1          ---   "  ---  "  ---

·Toli       Xhaxho     Shefi Policise Rajonit 2          ---   "  ---  "  ---

·Mexhit  Subashi    Shefi Policise Rajonit 3          ---   "  ---  "  ---

·Andon   Bollovoda  Shefi Policise Rajonit 4         ---   "  ---  "  ---

·Zoto      Korvafaj    Shefi Policise Rrethit Tiranes ---  "  ---  "  --

Gjate viteve 1945-1990, kane ndodhur disa ndryshime ne fushen e organizimit dhe strukturimit te policise. Policia ka kontribuar ne mbrojtjen e rendit dhe qetesise publike dhe ne mbrojtjen e jetes se individit dhe pasurive, madje duke dhene dhe jeten ne krye te detyres. Ne nderojme vepren e te reneve ne detyre dhe njekohesisht respektojme djersen dhe sakrificat e veteraneve te policise qe gjenden sot midis nesh.  

Ne muajin maj te vitin 1991 policia ndahet nga Sigurimi i Shtetit. Policia  deri ne kete vit varej nga Drejtori i Drejtorise se Puneve te Brendshme, i cili si rregull emrohej nga  kuadrot drejtuese qe kishin punuar ne sigurimin e shtetit.Kuadri i fundit qe ka drejtuar  Drejtorine e Puneve te Brendshme te Tiranes ka qene Zef Pjeter Loka (nga viti 1988 deri ne nentor te vitit 1990 .Po kete vit kemi edhe vendosjen e gradave ne polici.Pas ndarjes nga Sigurimi i Shtetit Drejtori i Pare i Policise se Qarkut te Tiranes ka qene Lahedin Bardhi. 

Duke filluar nga viti 1991, pas futjes se Shqiperise ne rrugen e proceseve demokratike, kane ndodhur disa ndryshime te rendesishme ne fushen e organizimit dhe ristrukturimit te Policise Shqiptare. Ne nje kohe te shkurter u bene ndryshime te shpejta te karakterit organizativ e ligjor te policise si dhe u be hapja e saj me komunitetin. 

 Ne shtator te vitit 1993 Drejtoria e Policise se Tiranes, prishet si strukture dhe policia e Tiranes u organizua ne Komisariate Policie. Keshtu ne Tirane u ngriten 4 Komisariate Policie si dhe Dega e Ruajties dhe Sigurimit te Objekteve.Komisariatet e Policise pergjigjeshin njekohesisht edhe per masat ne drejtim te parandalimit te aksidenteve automobilistike.

Kjo strukture jo vetem qe nuk dha rezultatet e deshiruara  ne drejtim te ruajties se rendit e qetesise si dhe ne zbulimin dhe parandalimin e krimit,por demtoi punen ne drejtim te bashkepunimit dhe bashkeveprimit midis Komisariateve te Policise. Per kete ne tetor te vitit 1996 me vendim te qeverise u vendos ne organizimin e Drejtorise se Policise Tirane.Struktura dhe perberja organike e Drejtorise se Policise Tirane u miratua me Urdher te Ministrit te Brendshem  me Nr.5 date 11.01.1997.Edhe kjo strukture ndryshoi dhe me Urdher Nr.8 date 16.01.1998 te Ministrit te Brendshem u be rioganizimi i Drejtorise se Policise se Tiranes.Nga ky vit e ne vazhdim ka patur ndryshime ne perberjen strukturore te Drejtorise, por nuk kane qene thelbesore.Jane bere ndryshme ne emertime zyrash ose ne rregullime postesh te rangut te ulet.

Me miratimin e Ligjit nr.8553 date 25.11.1999 " Per Policine e Shtetit ",policia u shkeput nga strukturat e Forcave te Armatosura dhe u shendrua ne nje strukture te administrates publike,me status, mision dhe detyra institicionale krejt te ndryshme.Ne vitin 2003, u be shendrimi i gradave ushtarake ne grada policore.Aktualisht ne Drejtorine e Policise se qarkut Tirane,kane gradat e larta policore 12 punonjes policie,grada te mesme 393 punonjes policie dhe pjesa tjeter jane te rolit baze ( perjashto punonjesit civile ).

----------


## BlueBaron

1- Tiranë mendohet se vjen nga fjala Theranda, e përmendur në burimet e lashta greke dhe latine, që vendasit e quanin Te Ranat, meqë fusha ishte formuar si rezultat i materialeve të ngurta që sillnin ujrat nga malet përreth.

2- Tirana vjen nga Tirkan. Tirkan ka qenë një kështjellë në shpat të Malit të Dajtit. Edhe sot e kësaj dite ekzistojnë rrënojat e kësaj kështjelle të lashtë që daton në fillimin e shekullit I para Krishtit. Kjo mendohet të ketë qenë kështjella që historiani bizantin Prokop, (shek.VI), e quan Kështjella e Tirkanit. 

3- Tirana vjen nga greqishtja e vjetër, Tyros që do të thotë bulmet. Mendohet se ky variant ka mbetur ngaqë në fushën e Tiranës bëhej tregtimi i bulmetrave nga barinjtë e zonave përreth. 


  -  Për herë të parë emri i Tiranës në formën e sotme përmendet në vitin 1418 në një dokument të Venedikut. 
Për herë të parë regjistrimi i tokave u bë nën pushtimin otoman në vitet 1431-1432. Tirana kishte 60 qendra të banuara me rreth 1000 shtëpi dhe 7300 banorë. 
  -  Në shekullin XV njihen, siç përmendet nga Marin Barleti, Tirana e Madhe dhe Tirana e Vogël.
  -   Në regjistrimet e vitit 1583 treva e Tiranës rezulton me 110 qendra të banuara, 2900 shtëpi dhe 20, 000 banorë. 
Tirana u themelua në 1614 nga Sulejman Pasha, i cili ishte me origjinë nga fshati Mullet. Fillimisht ai ndërtoi një xhami, një furre dhe një hamam.
  -  Dy shekuj me vonë drejtimin e qytetit e mori familja Toptani nga Kruja. Dy lagjet më të vjetra të Tiranës kanë qenë ajo e Mujos dhe e Pazarit, të ndodhura sot në zonën mes qëndrës aktuale dhe Rrugës së Elbasanit, në të dy anët e Lanës.
- Në vitin 1703, Tirana kishte 4000 banorë. 
- Në vitin 1769 treva e Tiranës eksportonte në tregjet e Venedikut 2600 fuçi me vaj ulliri dhe 14.000 dengje duhani. 
- Në vitin 1820, Tirana kishte 12.000 banorë. 
Në vitin 1901, Tirana kishte 15.000 banorë. 
  -  Në fillim të shekullit XX, Tirana kishte 140.000 rrënjë ulliri, 400 mullinj vaji, ndësa pazari i saj numëronte 700 dyqane. 
- Në vitin 1838, Tirana kishte 38.000 banorë.
- Në vitin 1945 kishte 60.000 banorë. Xhamia në qendër të Tiranës, e quajtur Xhamia e Et'hem Beut, filloi të ndërtohej më 1789 nga Molla Beu, i ardhur nga Petrela. Xhamia u përfundua më 1821 nga i biri i Molla Beut, Haxhi Et'hem Beu, stërnipi i Sulejman Pashës. Për të punuan mjeshtrit më të mirë të Shqipërisë. Kulla e Sahatit u fillua nga Haxhi Et'hem Beu rreth vitit 1821-1822 dhe u përfundua me ndihmat e familjeve të pasura të Tiranës. Montimi i sahatit u bë nga familja Tufina. Më 1928 u ble në Gjermani nga shteti shqiptar një sahat modern dhe kulla u ngrit në lartësine 35 metra. Gjatë Luftës së Dytë Botërore, Sahati u dëmtua, por u rivu në punë në korrik të vitit 1946.
- Kisha Ortodokse e Shën Prokopit u ndërtua në vitin 1780. 
- Kisha Katolike e Shën Mërisë u ndërtua në vitin 1865 me shpenzimet e Perandorit austro-hungarez Franz Jozef.
- Ura e Tabakëve dhe Ura e Terzive, (aktualisht ura e Rrugës së Elbasanit), datojnë në fillim të shekullit XIX.
- Tyrbja e Kapllan Pashës, (pranë monumentit Ushtari i Panjohur), është ndërtuar në vitin 1816. 
  -  Bibloteka u themelua në vitin 1922 dhe kishte 5000 vëllime. 
Kalaja e Petrelës ndodhet 12 km nga Tirana dhe daton në shekullin IV, para Krishtit. Formën e saj aktuale e mori në shekullin e XIII nën sundimin e Topiajve dhe më vonë kaloi pronë e familjes së Kastriotëve. 
  -  Tirana u shpall kryeqytet i përkohshëm më 8 shkurt 1920 nga Kongresi i Lushnjes dhe përfundimisht e mori këtë status më 31 dhjetor 1925. 
  -  Tirana është kryeqendra botërore e bektashinjve nga viti 1925, vit kur bektashinjtë u ndaluan dhe përzunë nga Turqia. 
  -  Plani i parë rregullues i qytetit u hartua në vitin 1923 nga Estref Frashëri.
  -  Rruga e Durrësit është hapur më 1922 dhe quhej rruga Nana Mbretneshë. Për ndërtimin e saj u prishën shumë shtëpi e kopshte. 
  -  Godina ekzistuese e Parlamentit u ngrit më 1924 dhe fillimisht ka shërbyer si Klubi i Oficerëve. Atje, më 1 shtator 1928, Ahmet Zogu shpalli monarkinë. 
  -  Qendra e Tiranës është projektuar nga arkitektët e njohur italianë të periudhës musoliniane Florestano de Fausto dhe Armando Brasini. 
- Pallati i Brigadave (ish-Pallati Mbretëror), godinat e Ministrive, Banka Kombëtare dhe Bashkia janë vepra të tyre. 
- Bulevardi Dëshmorët e Kombit është ndërtuar në vitin 1930 me emrin Bulevardi Zogu I. Në periudhën e komunizmit pjesa nga Sheshi Skënderbej deri te Stacioni i Trenit u quajt Bulevardi Stalin. 
- Pallati i Kulturës, ku ndodhet Teatri i Operas dhe Baletit dhe Bibloteka Kombëtare, u përfundua më 1963. Ai u ndërtua mbi ish-Pazarin e Vjetër të Tiranës dhe tulla e parë u vendos nga ish-presidenti sovjetik Nikita Hrushov më 1959. 
  -  Monumenti i Skënderbeut, i ngritur më 1968, është vepër e Odhise Paskalit, në bashkëpunim me Andrea Manon dhe Janaq Paçon. Ai u vendos me rastin e 500-vjetorit të vdekjes së heroit tonë kombëtar.
  - Monumenti Nënë Shqipëri, 12 metra i lartë, u përurua në varrezat e Dëshmorëve të Kombit më 1971. 
  -  Akademia e Shkencave u përfundua më prill 1972. 
  -  Galeria e Arteve Figurative u krijua më 1976 dhe në të përfshihen rreth 3200 vepra të autorëve shqiptarë dhe të huaj. 
  -  Muzeu Historik Kombëtar u ndërtua më 1981 dhe afresku në pjesën ballore të tij titullohet Shqipëria. 
  -  Qendra Ndërkombëtare e Kulturës, ish-muzeu Enver Hoxha, u përurua më 1988. Piramida u projektua nga një grup arkitektësh nën drejtimin e Pranvera Hoxhës dhe Klement Kolanecit.
   - Në vitin 1990 Tirana kishte 250.000 banorë. Aktualisht, dyndja masive e banorëve nga gjithë pjesët e tjera të vendit drejt kryeqytetit, e ka çuar popullsinë e Tiranës në mbi 700.000 banorë. 
   - Në vitin 2000 qendra e Tiranës, nga Korpusi Qendror i Universitetit dhe deri te Sheshi Skënderbej, u shpall Ansambël Kulturor me vlera të veçanta dhe mbrohet nga shteti. Po atë vit, në këtë zonë filloi një proces restaurimi i quajtur Kthim në Identitet

----------


## BlueBaron

Shqipëria e mesme, me zonat malore, kodrinore e fushore të saj ofron një pasuri të ndjeshme në fushën e historisë, administrimit, etnografisë e trashëgimisë kulturore. Tipologjia e përgjithshme e zhvillimit të tyre është reale edhe për pellgun e Tiranës.

Tirana u themelua si qytet më 1614, por toka mbi të cilën u ndërtua ka gjurmë më të hershme banimi.


*- Gjurmë të lashta banimi në pellgun e Tiranës -*

Stacion paliolitik në verilindje rrëzë malit të Dajtit. Shpella e Zezë ose ndryshe Shpella e Pëllumbasit vendbanim i hershëm që dëshmon mbi gjurmët e hershme të banimit në këtë pellg.


_· Bazelikë paleokristiane në afërsi të Pezës shekulli III (fshati Durak)_

_· Bazelika e Tiranës shekulli IV ose Kisha e Kroit të Shëngjinit._


Kjo dëshmi i takon zonës perëndimore të qendrës të qytetit. Ajo paraqitet si një ndërtim me aks gjatësor, me drejtim perëndim-lindje dhe përbëhet nga naosi (salla) në perëndim. Ndërsa narteksi (parasalla) dhe mjediset e tjera janë të vendosur në anën veriore.

Me interes për të gjykuar mbi zhvillimin e kësaj treve, në veçanti për këtë qendër banimi fshatare në rrugët që lidh Dyrrahin me Skampën, janë dy mozaikët, ai i naosit dhe norteksit.

Mendohet se godina është rrënuar në periudhën e antikitetit të vonë. Kemi të bëjmë me një ndërtesë banimi të shek. II-III të erës sonë të kthyer në kishë gjatë shekullit të IV-V, në ndërtesë kulti. 

Mbetje të fortifikimeve ilire si ato të Brarit, Dajtit, Ndroqit etj.

· Fortifikime ose vendbanime të fortifikuara në pellgun e Tiranës ose në prapatokën e Durrësit si ato të Petrelës, Prezës, Dorëzit, Brarit, Vilës, Tujanit etj.


KALAJA E PETRELËS

Kalaja e Petrelës nga zbulimet e bëra, është kala mesjetare e ndërtuar në kohën e sundimit të Perandorit Bizantin Justianit të I, në shekullin e VI pas Krishtit. Kjo qe një prej kalave të ngritura prej tij në sistemin mbrojtës së Perandorisë. Është kala e ngritur mbi një terren me shpate mjaft të pjerrëta, madje nga ana jugore dhe juglindore të thepisura, të cilat e kanë bërë kalanë shumë të mbrojtur. Ajo u ngrit në momentin kur Kalaja e Vilës, kala antike, e cila ndodhet përballë Kalasë së Petrelës, e humbi rëndësinë e saj. Ajo u ngrit kryesisht për qëllime ushtarake. Kalaja e Petrelës kontrollonte rrugën Egnatia, dega Durrës-Tiranë-Elbasan, e cila për kohën kishte rëndësi të veçantë. 
Në fillim të shek. XIV-të ishte nën sundimin e Topiajve, në atë kohë zotërues midis Matit e Shkumbinit, në një faqe të murit ruhet dhe emblema e parë e Topiajve.


KALAJA E PREZËS

Barleti përmend Prezën si qyteza e Parthinëve. Fakti që e përmend Barleti tregon se ajo duhet të jetë ndërtuar para rrethimeve të Krujës dhe ndërtimi i saj duhet të jetë në fillim të shek. XV nga Topiasit të cilët ishin zotëruesit e kësaj zone.

Me sa kuptohet, braktiset në kohën e Gjon Kastriotit dhe vetë i biri i tij. Pas pushtimit turk asaj iu bënë disa riparime, ndërmjet të tjerave u ndërtua edhe një xhami.

· Varreza të vogla ose të mëdha përgjatë fragmenteve të rrugës Egnatia që prek pellgun e Tiranës.

----------


## BlueBaron

... Foto E BazelikËs ...

----------


## BlueBaron

... Foto e Kalasë së Petrelës ...

----------


## BlueBaron

... Foto e Kalasë së Prezës ...

----------

